# I hate apple



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

They don't let you delete that stupid album they preload onto iTunes, they don't let you disable iTunes altogether since I don't even use it..

.. but most importantly..

I can't unlock my stupid iPhone5s. I bought this stupid excuse of a device from the T-Mobile store (I own the phone) and now I want to switch carriers because T-Mobile has no service at the FIFO lot for Houston's biggest airport. Come to find out by searching Google, a lot of people have issues unlocking iPhones. Sort of like how they force you to listen to the music they want you to listen to, they make it hard for you to unlock your phone so that you'll be forced to buy another iPhone that will work with your new carrier.

This is why I hate Apple.

Don't buy Apple products.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Check with TMobie to unlock your phone... It's not Apple's responsibility. As for the music... there is a way to remove the U2 album.


----------



## Sandwichman (Oct 19, 2015)

Trying to use jailbreak but it's not allowed so looking for tweaks


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

everyone can unlock there phone..you're carrier can supply the code. with my verizon service you must be a customer in good standing for 6 months. call your customer service and ask to speak to international service and tell them you want an unlock code that you will be traveling..think my last one was about 16 numbers..they will give it to you on the phone and walk you thru it. I have had all my iPhones unlocked at no charge to me. make a couple of calls and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> people that are too stupid to understand how to unlock the iPhone from the carrier are the worst.
> 
> .


I followed the instructions 5 times and it didn't work. I'm not going to keep erasing my phone because Apple software is not registering the unlock. If you read complaints online, people spend months trying to resolve these issues, which neither Apple or the carrier claiming responsibility. Apple doesn't have billions in cash reserves for no reason.



up the river said:


> everyone can unlock there phone..you're carrier can supply the code. with my verizon service you must be a customer in good standing for 6 months. call your customer service and ask to speak to international service and tell them you want an unlock code that you will be traveling..think my last one was about 16 numbers..they will give it to you on the phone and walk you thru it. I have had all my iPhones unlocked at no charge to me. make a couple of calls and don't take no for an answer.


Yea they supplied it along with instructions and it did not work.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I followed the instructions 5 times and it didn't work. I'm not going to keep erasing my phone because Apple software is not registering the unlock. If you read complaints online, people spend months trying to resolve these issues, which neither Apple or the carrier claiming responsibility. Apple doesn't have billions in cash reserves for no reason.
> 
> Yea they supplied it along with instructions and it did not work.


It unlocks after connecting to iTunes. I have never had a problem with this process. Unlocked four iPhones over the years.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

DexNex said:


> It unlocks after connecting to iTunes. I have never had a problem with this process. Unlocked four iPhones over the years.


Ok well here's the process I used.
1) plug iphone into computer and make a backup
2) unplug iphone and reset it
3) plug in iphone into itunes and a window pops up saying there's an upgrade from my carrier or something, I press ok

then nothing happens. no congratulations screen or anything. I look up my IMEI and it says locked still.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Ok well here's the process I used.
> 1) plug iphone into computer and make a backup
> 2) unplug iphone and reset it
> 3) plug in iphone into itunes and a window pops up saying there's an upgrade from my carrier or something, I press ok
> ...


Yep, thats the process. Did you do a full restore after that (not from backup)?

Have you tried a sim card from the new carrier yet?

When you are looking up the IMEI that information may take a bit to update.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Yep, thats the process. Did you do a full restore after that (not from backup)?
> 
> Have you tried a sim card from the new carrier yet?
> 
> When you are looking up the IMEI that information may take a bit to update.


No I didn't do a full restore, I'll try that now.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

The full restore (not one from backup) will end with that congratulations message you are looking for.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

DexNex said:


> The full restore (not one from backup) will end with that congratulations message you are looking for.


Well strangely I just went through the exact same process that I did before, and I got the congratulations screen this time after doing the update. I guess there was a delay somewhere in the process. Whatever. It worked, now time to ditch this carrier.
Hopefully I choose the right carrier this time.. they say Verizon is best, but my phone doesn't have the hardware to utilize their CDMA networks so I'm not sure, maybe I should use Cricket since they use GSM and another Houston driver uses them and hasn't had issues.

I'm just glad it's unlocked though, I didn't want to waste money on a new phone that isn't significantly better.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad you got it done. Apple fan here.


----------



## hershetaxi (Sep 10, 2015)

My sister recently switched from AT&T to Verizon. Her biggest complaint is she can't have a phone conversation while in drive mode with either app. She talked to a rep at Verizon and apparently Verizon customers don't have the same access to iPhone features as AT&T customers. 

She can't wait to get back to AT&T when this contract is up.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

If the phone is paid off, you gotta call T-mobile tech support to unlock the phone.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> They don't let you delete that stupid album they preload onto iTunes, they don't let you disable iTunes altogether since I don't even use it..
> 
> .. but most importantly..
> 
> ...


Get an android device. No music issues since it's not an option!


----------

